# Kaufberatung... Sind alle Teile kompatibel?



## bastionmancher (3. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ich überlege zur Zeit mir einen neuen PC zusammenzustellen. Da ich bisher aber nur Komplettsysteme gekauft habe, bin ich unsicher, ob alle Teile zusammenpassen. Außerdem wüsste ich gerne, ob ihr noch Verbesserungsvorschläge habt.

Jetzt erstmal meine Zusammenstellung:


> Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo E8500
> Mainboard: MSI P6N SLI Platinum
> Arbeitsspeicher: 2x1GB DDR2-800 von Mushkin
> Gehäuse: Compucase 6C11BS ohne Netzteil
> ...



Beim Mainboard hab ich ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung wodrauf ich achten muss... Ich möchte eins, das SLI fähig ist, damit ich gegebenenfalls eine zweite Grafikkarte nachrüsten kann. Außerdem weiß ich nicht wie viel so eine Kombination wohl verbrauchen wird. Daher sind die 550 Watt auch mehr aufs Geratewohl gewählt...
Anfangs wollte ich mir als Prozessor den E6850 kaufen, aber seit der E8500 erschienen ist, tendiere ich eher zu diesem.
Abschließend weiß ich nicht, wie viel Arbeitsspeicher noch sinnvoll ist...
Ich hoffe ihr habt ein paar gute Anmerkungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge...

Gruß
bastionmancher


----------



## _Lupo_ (6. Februar 2008)

_Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo E8500_
Sehr moderner Prozessor, gute Wahl.

_Mainboard: MSI P6N SLI Platinum_
Von MSI würde ich persönlich abraten weil ich mit meinem letzten Mainboard (ein MSI) tierisch Probleme hatte. Ich persönlich schwöre auf Abit.

_Arbeitsspeicher: 2x1GB DDR2-800 von Mushkin_
Nimm DDR2-667, der Geschwindigkeitszuwachs von 800er rechtfertigt den Preis in keinster Weise.

_Gehäuse: Compucase 6C11BS ohne Netzteil_
Dazu find ich leider auf die schnelle keine Infos. Aber generell möglichst groß und mit Platz für 120mm-Lüfter !

_Netzteil: BeQuiet! Straight Power 550Watt_
Wie ich gehört habe machen die BeQuiet-Netzteile momentan qualitätsmäßig ein paar Probleme. Daher rate ich zu einem 520W Corsair-Netzteil.

_Grafikkarte: XFX GeForce 8800GT "xxx"_
Passt.

_Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar SE16 320GB S-ATA II_
500GB-Festplatten gibts schon ab 80 - 85 € (von WD)

_DVD-ROM: LG GDR - H20N S-ATA
DVD-Brenner: Pioneer DVR-212 S-ATA_
Kann ich dir nichts zu sagen - ist schon lange her dass ich mich mit optischen Laufwerken mal beschäftigt habe.

_Diskettenlaufwerk_
Was willst du mit nem Diskettenlaufwerk? oO


----------



## Blacksceada (6. Februar 2008)

Ich finde die Kommentare von _Lupo_ zu den Teilen schon recht sinvoll scheint auch soweit alles zueinander zu passen.
Auch ich würde dir eher zu einem Corsair-Netzteil raten.

Aber eine Anmerkung habe ich noch wieso nicht gleich einen gescheiten DVD-Brenner, anstatt den 2 einzelnden Laufwerken zum Brennen und Lesen?

Ich persönlich habe mir einen Samsung Multiwriter für mein System gekauft und bin überaus zufrieden damit (beschreibt und ließt einfach alles).

LG Blacksceada


----------



## bastionmancher (7. Februar 2008)

Zunächst mal danke für eure Antworten!
Ich denke mal ich werde dann ein Abit Mainboard nehmen... ich habe aber letztens gehört, dass man zu dem Prozessor E8500 ein Mainboard mit P35 Chipsatz nehmen sollte... stimmt das oder kann ich auch den NVIDIA 680i Chipsatz nehmen?
Beim Arbeitsspeicher beträgt der Preisunterschied doch nur ungefähr 5€ von 667 zu 800er Riegeln. Ich denke, dass das den Preis auch nicht so anhebt das es sich nicht lohnen würde...
Das Netzteil der Wahl ist dann im Moment das ATX-Netzteil Corsair 520W wie du empfohlen hast.
500GB Festplattenspeicher brauche ich nicht... im Moment komme ich mit 160 aus ^^

Zu den Laufwerken: Ich finde es recht praktisch wenn ich CDs/DVDs direkt kopieren kann... deshalb nehm ich 2 Laufwerke.

Und zu guter letzt das Diskettenlaufwerk XD. Ich hab einfach noch 'n paar alte Sachen auf Diskette... deshalb ist das ganz praktisch ^^

Vielen Dank für eure Beratung und vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja noch mit dem Chipsatz helfen?

Gruß
bastionmancher


----------



## olqs (7. Februar 2008)

Wenn du mal vor hast SLI zu nutzen, dann solltest du einen Nvidia Chipsatz nehmen. Welcher der derzeit erhältlichen da aber der beste ist kann ich dir nicht sagen.

Ich hab mir selbst vor 2 Monaten einen Core2Duo gekauft und hab in dem System den P35 Chipsatz. Läuft super und ohne Probleme. Ich hab aber auch nicht vor jemals SLI einzusetzen. 

Ich würd zum P35 raten, aber wenn du SLI nutzen willst bleibt dir nur ein Nvidia Chipsatz übrig.

Ein Diskettenlaufwerk find ich schon nicht schlecht. Kann ich zumindest immer wieder mal brauchen. Hab mir da ein Laufwerk gekauft, dass auch noch nen eingebauten Cardreader hat. So ist der 3,5er Slot wenigstens gut genutzt.


----------



## Blacksceada (8. Februar 2008)

Würde dir auch eher zu dem Nvidia Chipsatz raten gerade weil du SLI irgendwann einmal einsetzen möchtest. Genauer begründen kann ich das aber nicht da ich mich auf diesem Gebiet nicht so gut auskenne.

Zu dem Diskettenlaufwerk ist nur zu sagen das das auf jedenfall noch Sinn macht gerade bei einem Preis um die 9 €, evtl. auch gleich ein Teureres mit integriertem Cardreader wie auch olqs das erwähnte.

LG Blacksceada


----------

